# Carter AFB question



## trimfixer (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a 1965 GTO with a Carter AFB on it. The number on the carb is K4 3721 sb. Does anyone know if this is the correct carb for my 65 389? I looked it up online and it lists for a Corvette with a 327.
Thank you
Steve


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, the correct part number for a Carter AFB on the 65 GTO is 3895S for a manual transmission and 3896S is for the automatic, That part number is for 64 & 65, Chevy 327 standard transmission. The date code K4 is Nov 1964 for the 65 model year.


----------



## trimfixer (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you for your help Randy. I really appreciate it.
Steve


----------

